# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  En Apurímac introducen reproductores de alpaca de Puno para mejorar calidad de fibra

## Bruno Cillóniz

Con la finalidad de mejorar las condiciones genéticas de las alpacas que se desarrollan en criaderos de cinco provincias del departamento de Apurímac, fueron adquiridos 104 reproductores de la raza Huacaya procedentes de Puno.  
Esta iniciativa se desarrolla en el marco del proyecto Mejoramiento de la situación productiva del sector alpaquero de la región, informó el gobierno regional de Apurímac.  
El proyecto dirigido a criadores de 45 comunidades campesinas distribuidas en las provincias de Aymaraes, Antabamba, Andahuaylas, Grau y Cotabambas, beneficiará  a 50 núcleos multifamiliares en el ámbito regional y cuya ejecución demandará una inversión cercana a los 6 millones de nuevos soles durante tres años. 
Voceros de la gerencia de Desarrollo Económico precisaron que el objetivo del proyecto es mejorar la calidad de la fibra en los rebaños de los núcleos familiares con reproductores de alpacas mejoradas. 
Para la adquisición de los 104 reproductores se conformó una comisión especial integrada por los ingenieros Ciro Palomino Dongo y Erwien Cayo, de la Dirección Regional de Agricultura,  Rufino Pareja Huillca (MVZ) y en representación de los productores alpaqueros, Freddy Orozco Evarven.
Las alpacas actualmente se encuentran instaladas en un criadero provisional del distrito de Cotaruse próximas a ser distribuidas. Los ejemplares son procedentes de las comunidades de Cojata, Huancané y Lampa, de Puno, todas ellas conocidas por poseer camélidos con alta calidad de fibra. 
La comisión especial para seleccionar a los ejemplares tomó en cuenta una serie de requisitos que se ajusten al reglamento de Registros Genealógicos de Alpacas con un estándar de 70 a 75 puntos priorizándose la finura, densidad y la pureza de la raza Huacaya.   *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (21/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Misión coreana da recomendaciones para mejorar oferta exportable de café y fibra de alpaca en corredor económico del sur Artículo: Región Puno impulsa construcción de planta de transformación de fibra de alpaca Artículo: Módulos de uso sustentable incrementa producción de fibra de vicuñas en Apurímac Compro fibra de alpaca gruesa o huariso Exportaciones de fibra de alpaca peruana crecerían más de 40% este año

----------

